# free patterns of all kinds



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

I have found several free patterns at canadianliving.com then click on Home & Crafts. I am new to KP so maybe some one has posted this already. Hope this is helpful. Happing kniting


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

that should be Happy Knitting


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/

here you go


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kayakser said:


> that should be Happy Knitting


Next time you see a typo in a post you just made, you can click on 'edit' at the bottom of the post to edit it ... but only within the first hour from posting! A second over, and it's frozen in place.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for that site. Already bookmarked some yummy looking desserts for company. Some great patterns. Very cool site.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank You Jessica-Jean I'll write it down for next time


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I found lots of fabulous patterns here!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/crochet/

I hadn't been on their site in a few years. They've changed/added to their collection of patterns.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Kayakser said:


> I have found several free patterns at canadianliving.com then click on Home & Crafts. I am new to KP so maybe some one has posted this already. Hope this is helpful. Happing kniting


A repeat of a previous post is not a problem (I'm not saying this was posted before, just responding to your comment)...some one will surely be seeing it for the first time!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of interesting "stuff". thanks!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/crochet/
> 
> I hadn't been on their site in a few years. They've changed/added to their collection of patterns.


This Canadian Living website is terrific, I must have spent an hour going all over it tonight. Thanks, JJ!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for this post, I found way too many new patterns!


----------

